# Feed Supplementation II



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

As we are having or about to have another artic blast, here is more info on supplementation of your cows and heifers. Also included is a really interesting mention of afternoon feeding and calving.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/dont_have_a_cow_about_cold_weather_NAA_University_News_Release/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I did not know that cows fed in late afternoon tended to calve during the day. We normally keep hay out but feed the supplement later in the day.

I have been thinking about feeding the supplement earlier in the afternoon so it could already be digesting and producing more body heat after the sun sets. If feeding later will help them not to give birth at night then I will continue feeding closer to dusk.

Three more nights of this artic nonsense and I will be sleeping better.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have been feeding after supper time durning calving for years. It mostly works for not having calves at night. If a cow has already started labour before feeding than they will have a calf that evening. Other wise nothing is born before about 5 or 6 in the morning. This way I can check the cows at 10-11 pm and than Iam good till about 7 am and might have a calf at that time that was just born.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> I did not know that cows fed in late afternoon tended to calve during the day.


Nor I TIm.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Excellent article. I have been feeding grain after work generally 5-530 pm the girls have hay continuously. I know when a cow is or has calving because she's not there waiting. When I go to check it is usually just dry or being dried by momma. I feed protein supplements but a little grain sets their clocks


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is another thing that can be done with feeding cows. Feed them a high energy low protein diet they will have small calves. Feed them a high protein low energy diet they will have big calves.Used to have the odd feedlot heifer that would have a really small calf, maybe 30 pounds at best. Healthy little things. They were always born to the fattest of the heifers being feed a high grain diet(barley)


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Cannot wait for it to warm up to +20 or +30 again. I think it warmed up to -7 today. High of -2 tomorrow!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hope you guys get warmth soon Moose. I know you fellas have really suffered this winter. It has been very unpleasant here in the Mid-South.....I just cannot imagine dealing with the brutal cold and snow that has been in your part of the country. Here's hoping it will "fair up" alot by the end of the month.

Regards, Mike


----------

